# rheem with protection plus



## WilsonPlumbing (Mar 12, 2013)

I had a customer email me late tonight telling me they would like to move forward with the water heater install( there tank is not leaking they are just ahead of the curve). but he did ask me if it was possible and what the cost would be to extend the warranty to 10yrs and add protection plus. Im assuming this is something he has found on the net. I know nothing of a protection plus anything. Help please.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

WilsonPlumbing said:


> I had a customer email me late tonight telling me they would like to move forward with the water heater install( there tank is not leaking they are just ahead of the curve). but he did ask me if it was possible and what the cost would be to extend the warranty to 10yrs and add protection plus. Im assuming this is something he has found on the net. I know nothing of a protection plus anything. Help please.


I know of an anode kit that extends the warranty by 2 years for ~$150... But 4 years? Never heard of it.

Hell, sell them the plastic heater that comes with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## WilsonPlumbing (Mar 12, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> I know of an anode kit that extends the warranty by 2 years for ~$150... But 4 years? Never heard of it.
> 
> Hell, sell them the plastic heater that comes with a lifetime warranty.


 
there is the fury that comes with 6yrs the pro which he wants that has 8yrs. I don't think the plastic would go well with the gas burner?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

WilsonPlumbing said:


> there is the fury that comes with 6yrs the pro which he wants that has 8yrs. I don't think the plastic would go well with the gas burner?


Maybe he'll switch to electric for the lifetime warranty...

Is it possible that you could get an extended 2 years on the pro with an anode kit?

This might help 

http://m.ventingdirect.com/rheem-sp...-year-limited-warranty-extension-kit/p2143173

Rheems website doesn't show what you need to do, just that they offer it.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Your supply house should have all the details and cost. Remember to add your cost as well if you match the heater warranty with labor for the ten years


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

I believe they make a 10 yr heater from the factory but the cost is quite a bit more than your typical gas heater.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

4 year extended warranty is about 150...

any rheem supply house ought ot have them...

the homeowner has to mail in the upgrade info..

very simple...very easy


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> 4 year extended warranty is about 150...
> 
> any rheem supply house ought ot have them...
> 
> ...


This is the correct answer


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Rheems protection plus extends the warranty an additional four years. For slightly more customer could get the pro model which has an eight year and protection plus makes it a 12 year. Cost is about $140 for kit.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Good job suzie. You can use the Rheem extension kit on gas heaters also.

I believe states extra warranty heater used to come with additional anode too and it used to increase warranty by 4 years.

I think Bradford white has a sticker you add to it at an additional cost to increase warranty.

You could do your own warranty and charge twice the value of a water heater to cover the expense on your own. Install a 6 year for 800 dollars make it 1600 dollars for 10-`12 year.(fictional dollars guys)


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> You could do your own warranty and charge twice the value of a water heater to cover the expense on your own. Install a 6 year for 800 dollars make it 1600 dollars for 10-`12 year.(fictional dollars guys)


Some states will not allow that and it would be illegal. When you offer an extended warranty and your not the manufacturer of the product some states require you be a licensed insurance company in said state.


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Anyone ever try and collect on that Rheem warranty? Good luck! I had a customer try it. It took about 6 months, only to find out it was pro rated. And to top it off, the warranty was close to the end, so they gave the woman about 60 bucks towards the cost of a new heater. Another one was 50% into the warranty. After a bunch of trouble, they gave this homeowner a whopping $75.00 bucks towards a new heater. Even our Supplier told us, Rheem is terrible when it comes to warranty pay outs. IDK, maybe some of you guys have had better luck, but not us. That is the main reason we switched to Bradford White.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

robwilliams said:


> Anyone ever try and collect on that Rheem warranty? Good luck! I had a customer try it. It took about 6 months, only to find out it was pro rated. And to top it off, the warranty was close to the end, so they gave the woman about 60 bucks towards the cost of a new heater. Another one was 50% into the warranty. After a bunch of trouble, they gave this homeowner a whopping $75.00 bucks towards a new heater. Even our Supplier told us, Rheem is terrible when it comes to warranty pay outs. IDK, maybe some of you guys have had better luck, but not us. That is the main reason we switched to Bradford White.


Rheem honored one for me and it had the remainder of the original warranty. I think it had 4 years left. They don't pay anything just give you another heater.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

robwilliams said:


> Anyone ever try and collect on that Rheem warranty? Good luck! I had a customer try it. It took about 6 months, only to find out it was pro rated. And to top it off, the warranty was close to the end, so they gave the woman about 60 bucks towards the cost of a new heater. Another one was 50% into the warranty. After a bunch of trouble, they gave this homeowner a whopping $75.00 bucks towards a new heater. Even our Supplier told us, Rheem is terrible when it comes to warranty pay outs. IDK, maybe some of you guys have had better luck, but not us. That is the main reason we switched to Bradford White.


that's the norm for Rheem they don't back nothing if they can find jut a little issue or if its close to the date. Don't trust a thing Rheem says


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> that's the norm for Rheem they don't back nothing if they can find jut a little issue or if its close to the date. Don't trust a thing Rheem says


That's why I buy Richmond heaters..


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> That's why I buy Richmond heaters..


I believe Richmond is made and owned by Rheem. But I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Olemissplumber said:


> I believe Richmond is made and owned by Rheem. But I'm not 100% on that.


They are, same as Rudd... reason I buy Rhichmond from Menards, no hassles return during warranty peroid. Show ur plumbing statement and out with a replacement.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Olemissplumber said:


> I believe Richmond is made and owned by Rheem. But I'm not 100% on that.


Rheem manufactures, Rudd, Richmond and GE. All others either fall under A.O Smith or Bradford White.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

suzie said:


> Rheem manufactures, Rudd, Richmond and GE. All others either fall under A.O Smith or Bradford White.


Whrilpool are craps and fall under who??


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Whirlpool is or was made by American who is now under AO Smith if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## slumplumber (Jan 22, 2013)

A.O. Smith now owns the following companies:
State, American, Lochinvar, Reliance, GSW, John Wood and Takagi with some of those companies producing under several different labels. A.O. Smith has been buying up the competition over the last couple of years and has been consolidating and standardizing some products, thus State and Lochinvar commercial tanks are starting to look like American's.

Rheem is owned by Palmoa the largest producer of water heaters in Japan and also produces under several labels.

Bradford White and American Standard seem like they may be some of the few left that aren't owned by another manufacturer.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

slumplumber said:


> A.O. Smith now owns the following companies:
> State, American, Lochinvar, Reliance, GSW, John Wood and Takagi with some of those companies producing under several different labels. A.O. Smith has been buying up the competition over the last couple of years and has been consolidating and standardizing some products, thus State and Lochinvar commercial tanks are starting to look like American's.
> 
> Rheem is owned by Palmoa the largest producer of water heaters in Japan and also produces under several labels.
> ...


Slumming,snubbing us again without posting requested intro.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

robwilliams said:


> Anyone ever try and collect on that Rheem warranty? Good luck! I had a customer try it. It took about 6 months, only to find out it was pro rated. And to top it off, the warranty was close to the end, so they gave the woman about 60 bucks towards the cost of a new heater. Another one was 50% into the warranty. After a bunch of trouble, they gave this homeowner a whopping $75.00 bucks towards a new heater. Even our Supplier told us, Rheem is terrible when it comes to warranty pay outs. IDK, maybe some of you guys have had better luck, but not us. That is the main reason we switched to Bradford White.


 
we have and had absolutely zero issues. Called the serial number of the warranty extension kit. I find fault with plumbers that are too lazy to mail the card in for their customers. This is where you may have issues no one sends in the card. You charge extra for the warranty package send it in and get it done.

I realize it may have not been you that did the original install and it is a general you and not a personal you in my statement. When the guidelines are followed there typically are no issues


----------

